# Little green flies!



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I just noticed tiny little green flies on the water surface of my EBI. Ugh, anyone know how to get rid of them?

I currently have yellow shrimps.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They could be aphids. Don't worry though, they are harmless to your shrimp . If you aim your filter spraybar at a 45 degree angle to the surface, the surface agitation should make them dissipate.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh great! You are so wise.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Shrimp Fairies?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

OMG, shrimp fairies are kinda creepy looking. No, it's little green flies on the surface. Abit bigger than fruit flies.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Stuart, it's not aphids either. You can see two little wings on them. But i just crushed them. But i will turn the spray bar up to avoid potential problems in the future.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

might help if you had a pics...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They might also be a type of Drosophila species (fruit fly).

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------

